# Customized Wingmaster



## Greenhead11 (Jul 13, 2007)

I finally got it done. I took an old beat up Remington 870 Wingmaster and gave it new life. I added a used synthetic stock and forearm I picked up on Ebay for $35.00 and applied Duracoat in British Tan. I sent the barrrel and receiver to Bose's Guns in Nebraska and had the metal blasted and parkerized with zinc phosphate. The parkerizing job with shipping cost me $180. I had planned to paint the metal in Duracoat, but I like the parkerizing so much, I think I'll wait and see if rust will be too much to keep up with. I think the parkering turned out really nice. The difference in the metals resulted in a 2-tone grey color difference between the receiver and barrel. Finally, I added a Remington R3 recoil pad for $17.00. I expect the ducks will line up to see it.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

great looking gun, :beer:


----------



## papacharlie (Sep 3, 2006)

NOW JUST HAVE THE BOLT PARKERIZED BLACK AND SHE WILL BE A ROLLS ROYCE OF THE 870'S.[/b]


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

Man, that is nice! Makes me want to get out my old Wingmaster and copy yours, but even at 35 years old, mine just looks too good to do a makeover.


----------



## backcountry800 (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice work! Still one of my fav. guns.

:sniper:


----------

